# 24x18x18 Paludarium Build



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

The tank has been sitting for nearly two months, so I decided it was do or die. This will be my first tank build ever, of any sort. I want to call it "Crick Side," pending it works out, and I am drawing my inspiration from the banks of the small creeks which litter the Kentucky geography. It is destined to be the habitat of a Kentucky native species, either a pair of Marbled Salamanders or a pair of small aquatic frogs. How the build goes, will determine its occupant. So, without further adieu here is the Crick Side build, day 1. 

I don't have a true "before shot" but I assure you, it was an empty, clear tank.
I decided to silicone the back, for aesthetic purposes. 









I have the back and left supports cut and covered, and the main platform is in place and mostly cut, I will have to remove a few rows to fit the background as well as to fit the water filter/pump.









Dry erase marker super secret blueprints/basic outline.









Current view, cut and covered in the front support. To the right of it, there will be underwater terracing using the egg crating and landscaping paper. Also decided to foam the background over egg crate at the last minute and cut a piece to fit. 









This is my currently curing background trial #1. I am using a reusable cling wrap over cardboard outline of my tank and it is working well. The foam picks right up off of the cling wrap! I will carve this as a trial run, and then foam the egg crate background when I am sure I will not horribly blotch it. 









My pile of supplies that my fiance has been threatening to toss out. Thanks NEHERP! 









I will update again tomorrow. Any and all critique and advice welcome! Personally, I have two concerns so far. A- That the frame is set to high. However, I do want to be able to swivel around and see an aquatic world, alive, moving, exciting! So I think I can sacrifice some of the land portion for this one little joy, opinions? B- That I will have an issue with substrate falling into the water from the front ledge. I don't know what to do about this, pending it becomes an issue. 

Thanks for all the advice and help thus far dendroboard!


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

Final egg crate foam background curing:










"Fallen Log" curing:


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

Have the main platform done, just have a few frontal walls left to cut and cover, also have the log done, just need to carve it a bit. I'm liking the fit, not sure if I want to set the log 100% on the land or in the water somewhat. Also debating if it is too large or not... 










I am also in the "second thoughts" stage of building...I am worried that I should have extended the land a bit more.


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

Having some huge issues with the background. I cant seem to get it right.  I have siliconed one additional side (ran out before I could get the other side) and I plan on just foaming the tank itself tomorrow. I am going to place one of the PVC logs in the tank, foam around it and hope for the best. Any tips or suggestions would be fabulous. Any glaringly obvious rookie mistakes? Horrible blunders? 

Any suggestions for foaming the background?


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope someone(anyone) can see this, I must have posted it to the wrong board or something. Anyway, here is the final foamed/siliconed/peat added background. Still determining how I am going to hide the "shore line."


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks good so far. Any idea what frogs are going in there?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

The background looks like it turned out good. To hide the transition from the water to land section I usually either use some gravel/stones or a piece of cork.


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

I am not sure what species this is going to house, I had planned on making it a strictly native based habitat, but the more I look the more neat non-native species there are which are much smaller and IMO better suited to tank living. Not to mention aquatic plants! I do not believe this Paludarium is large enough to house a leopard frog, nor, honestly, a marbled salamander due to the limited land availability. As of right now I am undecided about the species of flora and fauna which will eventually inhabit the aquarium. 

Pending the water flow is not extreme, I am seriously considering betas in the pond, and some sort of tree frog above. Or newts. Or small frogs. You know, I have no idea. 

Other than that I need to find a stand and get the tank up, planted, and running by November 11th ish as there is a reptile expo in Lexington and I plan on looking for potential inhabitants there. If I don't find anything there, it will be spring before I get anyone moved in.

Also, the black base is filled with NEHERP LDL.


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

She's done, all except the water plants which arrive on Thursday. I learned so much from this build, I made my mistakes, and I am excited to let this beauty sit for a year or two before hauling the rigging and doing it all over again! Thank you for the help Dendro Board, YOU ROCK!


























The current inhabitant is a hatchling razorback musk turtle who will be spending a year or so before upgrading to a 40 breeder (next paludarium build). He/she/it was a reptile show free-be, and a delightful *sarcasm* surprise. Thanks again, and I'll be back soon!


----------

